# Llama and Star



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't see many posts on here regarding these two firearms brands. Star used to put out quite a line of 1911-clones for the Spanish military and many of them are offered surplus over here.

I know they are both more obscure (well in fact, Star is no longer active) but I own a Llama Max-I 45LF and love it. Are they part compatible with other 1911 models and after-market parts?










What upgrades should I consider? It already has skeletonized hammer, and beaver-tail grip safety.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> Are they part compatible with other 1911 models and after-market parts?
> 
> What upgrades should I consider? It already has skeletonized hammer, and beaver-tail grip safety.


Some parts yes, some parts no. Not really sure which parts are compatible and what aren't. Glad you like your Llam, mine was a total POS.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

My father owned a Llama years ago when I was in Third grade. I'm 62 now but remember this gun because it was the first .45 I'd ever seen or handled. It was HEAVY for a kid my age.

Dad liked it and shot it frequently but did have some complaints. He said it wasn't like his service .45 (a Remington) and that the metal felt 'different' to him.. I haven't a clue what he meant by that.

Years later I read that the early Spanish Llamas had metallurgy problems and they didn't hold up well in the long run. True?? I don't have a clue. Just passing on what I read in a gun rag years ago.

As for the Star, I've heard the same conflicting reports. Fact is, I've never heard or read a definitive report on either of these guns by anyone who really knew what they were talking about. The latest information I've read states that the parts accesability is almost nil.

Good luck.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Llama is Spanish for POS! Owned one briefly (a couple of hours). I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CentexShooter said:


> Llama is Spanish for POS! ....


Sorry to hear, but every company makes a lemon now and again. I like mine, and it's as tight as any 1911 I've handled since anywhere near the same price point.


----------



## mpurcell18 (May 17, 2011)

Does anybody know where to find an extractor spring for a Llama Especial Model III-A?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> ...I like mine, and it's as tight as any 1911 I've handled since anywhere near the same price point.


How many shots have you fired from it?

Any stoppages?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How many shots have you fired from it?
> 
> Any stoppages?


About 5 boxes, and the only stoppages were traced to a generic 1911 mag that I've since discarded. True Llama mags are hard to come by.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks as if you got a good one.

I own a Star PD, and I have been very pleased with it for more than 25 years. It has always worked when I've asked it to.
A gunsmith I trust (now deceased) told me that the heat-treatment of Star parts, in particular their sears, was unreliable, and that I should expect eventual catastrophic failure of either the sear or the hammer notch.
It hasn't happened yet, but then I don't use this pistol for extended practice sessions or for EDC. I consider it my "substitute-standard backup."


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Star PD's were highly prized back-when. I drooled over those myself, but went with Star 30PK's instead.


----------



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

Is Llama back in business?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've personally seen two Star sears bite the dust at the range. (not my guns) Personally, I won't own a Star or Llama.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a Star PD as my 2nd weapon purchase. It was quite light and had a fair amount of recoil (and I was a very early beginner at the time). I was limpwristing I guess as I had problems with failure due to smoke stacks. A friend shot it and had no problems at all. I sold it before I had a chance to learn to shoot it well.

It was nicely finished, (at the time) uber small and light for a .45. It is considered a collectible by some. 

My recommendation is sure, buy it if you are an experienced shooter and have no issues with limpwristing. (By the way you can easily get past limpwristing by simply practicing shooting with a good grip--I am not recoil sensitive and I no longer limp wrist. I think this is a beginners flaw.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DNS said:


> Is Llama back in business?


No.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just added a Star 30M to my collection (upper left). The 30M is one of the original "wondernine's" and competed in the original US Military 9mm Trials. It is shown with one of my 30PK's (lower right), which is an aluminum frame shorter version (for pilots and police) compared to the all-steel 30M (military) version.


----------



## sedwards58 (Nov 21, 2011)

Can anyone help me find parts for a Llama mini Mag 45


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sedwards58 said:


> Can anyone help me find parts for a Llama mini Mag 45


already did, its in your other post


----------



## PD2 (Feb 15, 2012)

I own two Star PD's. A very good 45 carry gun. Can still find some parts. These days I carry a LCP or PF9.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Around 1958 or 1959, a buddy of mine bought a Llama in .38 Super, model similar to /colt Government Model. The gun was well made and finished, really better looking than the Colt. This model had a full length rib, don't remember whether it was solid or ventilated. He asked me to take the pistol out and try it out before he ever tried it, giving me one box of .38ACP and one of .38 Super.

We were shooting ground squirrels out near Paso Robles, California, I was taking my first shots with my new Ruger Blackhawk. As I tried the Llama, the first round, a .38 Super, blew the head off and stuck the case in the chamber. This put the Llama out of action for the rest of the day. The remaining case fell free just as we were packing it in for the day.

The next Saturday we went out again, and he fired off the remaining rounds without a hitch. As I recall, he killed about twenty ground squirrels out of a box of cartridges. Can't say about much later performance as he was transferred out of the unit shortly afterwards.

Bob Wright


----------

